# $250 in Cash Bonus for 10 Uber Eats deliveries



## Miamiepicure (Feb 7, 2021)

Apparently starting at 5 pm all restaurants located at 1324 SW 1st Avenue are giving incentives in cash for drivers. $250 for first people that complete 10 Uber Eats deliveries! Other cash for less rides completed too.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

sounds like a “going out of business” sale.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm good


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ubet drivers in Miami don't speak English.......if you want to reach out to them you need to rewrite your post.


----------



## happens40 (May 5, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Ubet drivers in Miami don't speak English.......if you want to reach out to them you need to rewrite your post.


I do. From what I know also some just say that they don't speak english.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I got $200 from DD for 25 deliveries this weekend.

$14/hour without the promo, $31 with it. Deliveries in my market just don't make sense for the drivers.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> I got $200 from DD for 25 deliveries this weekend.
> 
> $14/hour without the promo, $31 with it. Deliveries in my market just don't make sense for the drivers.


Which market?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Which market?


I'll say that I drive in a middling sized university-centric town. I don't think other drivers got the promo here.
I think it's because I stopped dashing months ago. They needed "all hands on deck" for an anticipated BidenBux surge on demand.

My low $14 might be cause I don't have the right strategy down yet. I have low tolerance for waiting around on orders to be completed. It takes some time to learn which restaurants to always reject for that reason. My cherry-picking game on distances versus payout needs some refining too.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

happens40 said:


> I do. From what I know also some just say that they don't speak english.


I was picking up a order in Katy, Texas at a French restaurant and the young lady was speaking in Spanish to me and I looked at her and asked what part of me look like I am Spanish or Hispanic/Latino and she stopped and laughed and told me most drivers for Uber are either Hispanic/Latino or White Spanish, so she assumed I was White Spanish and I laughed...

It happens a lot and I look like a Neo-Nazi!



bone-aching-work said:


> I'll say that I drive in a middling sized university-centric town. I don't think other drivers got the promo here.
> I think it's because I stopped dashing months ago. They needed "all hands on deck" for an anticipated BidenBux surge on demand.
> 
> My low $14 might be cause I don't have the right strategy down yet. I have low tolerance for waiting around on orders to be completed. It takes some time to learn which restaurants to always reject for that reason. My cherry-picking game on distances versus payout needs some refining too.


Don't feel bad... I am still learning and I have done over 2k deliveries for Uber and I am just starting to implement the cherry-picking rule because picking up at National fast food places is not worth it!

As for DoorDash, well here in Houston they lifted the restrictions on setting up a time to dash if you are below the requirements which mean tomorrow it is a all day dash for me...


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Miamiepicure said:


> Apparently starting at 5 pm all restaurants located at 1324 SW 1st Avenue are giving incentives in cash for drivers. $250 for first people that complete 10 Uber Eats deliveries! Other cash for less rides completed too.


How many restaurants are there at that address?


----------

